# Salary expectations of SETL



## Snapeeee (Dec 23, 2020)

What could I expect the salary range for SETL?


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 23, 2020)

$19 to start. I read somewhere the cap is $28.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 23, 2020)

19 start in low COL area.  Can negotiate $2 up for experience.  Not sure for higher COL areas.


----------



## Dog (Dec 23, 2020)

If you are promoting internally, negotiating is pretty much out the window unfortunately but it’s 19/hr starting


----------



## Snapeeee (Dec 23, 2020)

Also what’s the flexibility in having certain nights off just curious?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 23, 2020)

Is it a good idea to negotiate when changing workcenter?


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 23, 2020)

Snapeeee said:


> Also what’s the flexibility in having certain nights off just curious?


Store dependant.  Mine would be OK but others want completely open.


----------



## MrT (Dec 23, 2020)

Most SDs would be accommodating.  I would say if you need one weekday night off you should be ok.  If its two nights itll be more difficult.  If its anymore then that or on a weekend i doubt they will accept that.  It won't be too difficult to get a night here or there off though of that is what you are worried about.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 23, 2020)

When I was considering it, I would get one full day in the middle of the week plus every other weekend. The week day would be fixed. Not a lot of flexibility with a TL position which is one reason I turned it down.


----------



## NKG (Dec 23, 2020)

Enough to buy a new car


----------



## JohnSith373 (Dec 23, 2020)

Yetive said:


> 19 start in low COL area.  Can negotiate $2 up for experience.  Not sure for higher COL areas.


Southern California starts at 19 for TL. You would think living in the city in Southern California would be a high COL area.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 23, 2020)

Planosss said:


> Is it a good idea to negotiate when changing workcenter?


If they think you're really good and you can sell yourself and the reasons that you think you deserve a certain rate of pay, absolutely!  The worst is that they say no. 
I make a decent wage as a tm for that very reason, though I don't think tm negotiating is a thing anymore. In years gone by, if you could justify the reasons and the STL and DTL agreed with you, done deal.


----------



## james0707 (Dec 23, 2020)

What is the salary expectations for an ETL?

What is the salary expectations for a store director?


----------



## MrT (Dec 23, 2020)

jamitchell1985 said:


> What is the salary expectations for an ETL?
> 
> What is the salary expectations for a store director?


Thats where the numbers start to go all over the place.  It depends on which etl role, store size, location, experience, ect.
Mostly just guestamating
ETL 60-80k range
SD 85-100+k
Tbh its probably more then these estimates now i actually doubt there is an SD around the 85k range unless its a really small market small format store.
Im sure there are plenty of other people on this forum with more accurate numbers


----------



## JohnSith373 (Dec 23, 2020)

jamitchell1985 said:


> What is the salary expectations for an ETL?
> 
> What is the salary expectations for a store director?





MrT said:


> Thats where the numbers start to go all over the place.  It depends on which etl role, store size, location, experience, ect.
> Mostly just guestamating
> ETL 60-80k range
> SD 85-100+k
> ...


An ETL for Inbound at my AAA volume store makes about 85k. But they’ve been with Target at different stores for years now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 23, 2020)

Apply to costco.


----------



## james0707 (Dec 25, 2020)

JohnSith373 said:


> An ETL for Inbound at my AAA volume store makes about 85k. But they’ve been with Target at different stores for years now.




What volume is a AAA store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 25, 2020)

jamitchell1985 said:


> What volume is a AAA store?


85 million or higher.


----------



## james0707 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 85 million or higher.



What is the volume for a AA store?  A store?

What is the salary expectation for an ETL and store director for an AA store?  A store?


----------



## MrT (Dec 25, 2020)

jamitchell1985 said:


> What is the volume for a AA store?  A store?
> 
> What is the salary expectation for an ETL and store director for an AA store?  A store?


Etls might not change that much since they would have more etls at a higher volume store.  Around my area Higher volume stores have SDs that are not their first stores.  Id guess those SDs well above the 100k mark


From an old post classifications have probably changed a bit but its seems mostly accurate 
Volume classifications are based on yearly sales, and go as such.


AAA+ $85M and above
AAA $77.3 - $85
AA+ $69.5 - $77.3
AA $60.5 - $69.5
A+ $51.5 - $60.5
A $42 - $51.5
B $32.5 - $42
C $23 - $32.5
D $23 or less

ULV is an acronym meaning ultra-low volume and is typically used in reference to D and C volume stores.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 31, 2020)

MrT said:


> Thats where the numbers start to go all over the place.  It depends on which etl role, store size, location, experience, ect.
> Mostly just guestamating
> ETL 60-80k range
> SD 85-100+k
> ...


Those numbers seem pretty on par. 

I was offered an ETL-Logistics role 4 years ago (turned down due to multiple factors at the time). My offer was for 53K. B-Volume store in the Midwest. I'm guessing 60K would be on the low-end nowadays.


----------



## NKG (Dec 31, 2020)

I know I wasn't crazy- this thread title change. 

Salary expectation of an TL is enough to eat


----------

